# Best Fight scene...



## CentaurPorn (Sep 9, 2009)

I felt the need to make a contribution to your lives today. Here it is.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 9, 2009)

....the fuck?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 9, 2009)

I forgot about all of this. What a reminder and a half.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2009)

this needs a *NSFW* tag in the thread title buddy


----------



## CentaurPorn (Sep 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> this needs a *NSFW* tag in the thread title buddy



done...but really? Man..where do you guys work


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> done...but really? Man..where do you guys work



yes, really. I'm currently unemployed, but it's just common sense dude


----------



## sakeido (Sep 9, 2009)

how about a real fight scene?

although I guess this vid is more of just an old fashioned beat down


----------



## synrgy (Sep 9, 2009)

sakeido said:


> how about a real fight scene?



Dude, he gave that guy a fucking suplex! Awesome!


----------



## Uncle Remus (Sep 9, 2009)

sakeido said:


> how about a real fight scene?
> although I guess this vid is more of just an old fashioned beat down


 
Where do these guys buy their jeans ? 

No way could i kick head height with the trousers i wear. Maybe they are fake denim?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 9, 2009)

Anything with Tony Ja. The Protector especially. 

What about the knife fight in Eastern Promises? Cant think of one thats caught me more off guard.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 9, 2009)

sakeido said:


> how about a real fight scene?
> 
> although I guess this vid is more of just an old fashioned beat down



Holy crap, this is awesome 
German Suplex Ftw 
I gotta see that movie!


----------



## minusthemonkey (Sep 9, 2009)

Personal favourite.


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 9, 2009)

How about these.



How to break a shit load of limbs fast. 



In this one some dude throws a baby elephant


----------



## windu (Sep 9, 2009)

best most intense fight scene ever


----------



## Bobo (Sep 9, 2009)

Tiger said:


> What about the knife fight in Eastern Promises?



Awesome movie and fight scene! 

But how bout some South Park?


----------



## sakeido (Sep 9, 2009)

windu said:


> best most intense fight scene ever




That fight scene was hilarious, on top of being an awesome fight scene
TIME OUT TIME OUT


----------



## sakeido (Sep 9, 2009)

another good fight scene

Now that China knows to do to CG, kung fu fight scenes are finally living up to their epic vision of fists as fast as lightning (see: 1:55). If you go to the related videos, all of the fight scenes in Ip Man kick ass.


----------



## windu (Sep 9, 2009)

sakeido said:


> That fight scene was hilarious, on top of being an awesome fight scene
> TIME OUT TIME OUT




dude thhe first thing me and my buddy said after that wasnt how hilarious it was (which was obvious by the fact we faced nears death for being without breath from laughing) but how that had to be one of the best fight scenes in history!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 9, 2009)

There's fight scenes, but then again, there's also fight scenes:


----------



## MFB (Sep 9, 2009)

Brothas please, none is higher than the gun-kata hallway shot from Equilibrium (and I'll fight any SOB who brings up the Lobby scene from the Matrix)


----------



## Xaios (Sep 9, 2009)

Always a fun one, also from Equilibrium (the continuation of the vid that MFB posted):


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 9, 2009)

All of the fight scenes involving Jason Statham from Deathrace. I could only find this one tho, but theres another so, so much better.


----------



## ToniS (Sep 10, 2009)

'da fuck?


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 10, 2009)

He beats them the fuck up with a dinner tray  The other one as other forms of violence involving various found objects, it's seriously one of the most satisfying fights ive seen... i'll try and find it when i get home


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 12, 2009)

Uma Thurman vs. the Crazy 88s in Kill Bill vol.1 is one of my favorites. I want to see it in color!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 12, 2009)

All I'll say, is that you don't beat Chuck Norris and live to gloat about it.



/thread.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 13, 2009)

I think the sarcasm in my original post was lost... 

But anyway:









...and pretty much the entire Wicker Man remake where Nicholas Cage just bashes the crap out of every woman in the movie. 

And this has to be posted again (for the wrong reasons):


----------



## slapnutz (Sep 14, 2009)

Bobo said:


>




Hell yeah They Live! I love how (i cant remember) either Rody or the Keith David throws the bottle at the car which actually belonged to one of them and he was pissed! Great DVD commentary on this also.

Btw, lol at Story of Ricky, i was hoping that would be included. Best line in the movie "i've touched your deathspot".


Also for other Jackie Chan fans, this is one of his best fights. Not his best movie, but its a full on and really long scene where the bad guy is actually a dude from his Jackie Chan Stunt team and thus, they can do a long and intricate(sp) fight scene. Also first non-chinese guy to be part of this stunt team.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 14, 2009)

And here we have the greatest fight scene never seen ever.


----------



## minusthemonkey (Sep 14, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> All I'll say, is that you don't beat Chuck Norris and live to gloat about it.
> /thread.



Way of the Dragon! Man, that's awesome.

How about this one from Game of Death;





Bloody_Inferno said:


> I think the sarcasm in my original post was lost...



Yeah, but, c'mon, these rule.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 14, 2009)

minusthemonkey said:


> Yeah, but, c'mon, these rule.


 
I know.  Now it's time I post GOOD fights!











Too many to post. 

And the last fight scene in Porco Rosso deserves a mention too.


----------



## Variant (Sep 19, 2009)

*This* is the best fight scene ever:


----------



## liamh (Sep 19, 2009)

Zatoichi:


----------



## Johnology (Sep 19, 2009)

Uncle Remus said:


> Where do these guys buy their jeans ?
> 
> No way could i kick head height with the trousers i wear. Maybe they are fake denim?



That's because you don't wear these!


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 19, 2009)

^ I think Hollister, AE, Abecrombie, etc, stole that idea.
Why else would their jeans sell so well?!


----------

